# Paphiopedilum thainanum culture



## shaw (May 5, 2009)

Hi there
any one have detail & culture notes to share on this species?
Thanks a million


----------



## micranthum (May 6, 2009)

shaw said:


> Hi there
> any one have detail & culture notes to share on this species?
> Thanks a million



Cultivate it like a niveum in warm conditions. Mine has two buds, pics next week when the flower get ready!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2009)

http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/brachypetalum/thaianum/index.html


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

shaw said:


> Hi there
> any one have detail & culture notes to share on this species?
> Thanks a million



Sure, step 1 - get a thaianum!


----------



## Hien (May 7, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Sure, step 1 - get a thaianum!



One of the orchid pioneers mentioned on one of the forums (could even be on Slippertalk) that many years ago, many thaianum were imported into the USA as niveum (did I get the species right?) but peoples did not care about them because they go for the bigger ones (common "bigger is better" perception as usual) for collections as well as for breeding, thinking they are inferior clones, not realizing they are different species.
Energy was cheap, and greenhouses were big then. Now that everything is costly, peoples are going for the ones that take less space.


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

It's so much smaller that I find that hard to believe. However, if you know of this potential source you can send me a PM!


----------



## Hien (May 7, 2009)

NYEric said:


> It's so much smaller that I find that hard to believe. However, if you know of this potential source you can send me a PM!


 Yes, that was exactly why they thought these plants were inferior.
Sometimes experts could be wrong , for example, Mr. Byrne (do I get the name of the person correct) keep saying that den. suzukii is definitely the artificial hybrid from cruentum x tobaense. Look at this hybrid on ebay now, I can not see how tobaense w/ needdle like lip can improves the cruentum lip to somthing bigger like suzukii.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Orchid-Dendrobi...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200
Don't you have a black book with important friends' phone numbers like all of us haveoke:


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

Yes, and I probably got mine from the same person as in your black book but I could always use a bunch more at a better price! :ninja:


----------



## Hien (May 7, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Yes, and I probably got mine from the same person as in your black book but I could always use a bunch more at a better price! :ninja:



Well , maybe your next vacation destination should be Thailand, don't forget us when you go. I am sure many of us will bother you with our wishlist.


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

Like my planned Canadian trip, If I go to Thailand, when I come back I'll have $100 bill bribes taped to my thighs.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2009)

Hien said:


> , for example, Mr. Byrne (do I get the name of the person correct)


Peter O'Byrne???


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 7, 2009)

Interesting Hien........years ago I had a niveum that I think I got on ebay. When it bloomed, I was amazed at how small the flower was....smaller than any niveum I have ever seen...about the size of a nickel. I thought it was exceptionally bad....and hoped it would bloom larger on a future growth. However, it expired not long after blooming....possibly from the effort of blooming. Was it a thaianum? (kicking myself as I type...) or was it just a crappy weak niveum? I'll never know.....Take care, Eric


----------



## Hien (May 7, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Peter O'Byrne???



Yes, Dot.
Since, we all see those den. suzukii posted by sanderianum in Vietnam I tend to believe its existence more than Mr. Byrne's argument.
Who in the right mind in the orchid world would tell you exactly where he find & mine his pot of gold (believe me, as my grand mother always said, they hid it like the cats hid their poops) Mr. Byrne demands the proof of someone showing him where they get their suzukii from the wild:rollhappy: the poor tribesman probably thinks Mr. Byrne wants to steal his bowl of rice.
By the way, this is a website that lists many vietnamese orchids:
http://www.vncreatures.net/kqtracuu...=&Submit333=Search&type=bo&ch=&loai=2&radio=L


----------



## shaw (May 7, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Sure, step 1 - get a thaianum!



YES!!!!! i had 2 flask and a plant from Taiwan.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Like my planned Canadian trip, If I go to Thailand, when I come back I'll have $100 bill bribes taped to my thighs.



Expecting to be strip searched? oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Hien!


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> Expecting to be strip searched? oke:



If she's cute, looking forward to it! :wink:

BTW, nice link Hien. New Leopard geckos and corybas...:sob:


----------

